# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Kā pievienot Floppy CNC LPT portam?

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Jautājums daudziem liksies vienkārš bet tas tāpēc ka nēesmu pārāk interesējies par CNC.

Vēlos uztaisīt vadības shēmu lai varētu savu manuālo floppy CNC darbināt no kompja.

Pagaidām nav skaidrs kā pievienot 3 x L293 ar stepperiem pie LPT porta? Varbūt kādam ir shēmas paraugs, netā neko sakarīgu neatradu. 
Ar kādu vienkāršu softu varētu sākt eksperimentēt.

Vai normāli strādā CNC caur USB to Parallel pārejām?

----------


## jeecha

Par USB->Paraleelo paareju:
Vari droshi aizmirst - taa shaadam meerkjim iisti nederees

Par L293 piespraushanu:
Ja piespraushanas meerkjis ir vadiit stepperus no Mach3 vai EMC2 - naaksies pashiem H tilta chipiem piespraust kautko kas saprot STEP+DIR signaalus. Vienkaarshaakajaa gadiijumaa bez micro-stepping tas var buut jebkursh mikrokontrolieris ar pavisam dazhaam koda rindinjaam. Vai arii specializeets chips, piemeeram L297 - vieniigi tad   jau no saakuma vienkaarshaak buutu bijis njemt kaadu chipu kuraa ir gan STEP+DIR translators gan H tilts.
Tad kad STEP+DIR signaalus sheema saprot - atliek tikai maukt klaat pie porta 2-9 pina. Minimums caur kaadu 1k pretestiibu, ideaali caur optoizolatoriem.

----------


## Vinchi

Ko vari ieteikt no čipiem kam uzreiz ir STEP+DIR un H tilts. 

Vispār jau vajag mazām jaudām max 500mA

----------


## Vikings

L297 + L298 vai L293.
Pārbaudīta vērtība. Vai arī pielāgo savu uz AVR bāzēto shēmu lai tā saprot Step un Dir. Vadībai - no Windows Mach, bet patīkamāka tomēr ir Linuxa EMC2.

----------


## JDat

Nez, varbūt rakstu dumības, bet...
Es uzliktu AVR MCU un dotu šamējam komandas pa seriālo portu no pašrakstītas programmiņas datorā. Tas tā, gadījumā ja netiek izmantoti CNC softi vai tml.

----------


## Vikings

> Nez, varbūt rakstu dumības, bet...


 Apstiprināšu, ka raksti gan.

----------


## kaspich

civilizeeti [manaa izpratnee] buutu:
no PC caur normalu interface [usb, piem.] tiek padotas komandas, like: beigu koordinaates, aatrums, akseleraacijas parametri.
atpakalj tiek sanjemti: pozicioneeshanas sensoru signaali, apstiprinajumi/kljuudas.

paraleelais ports - arhaisms, lielai daljai kompju jau vairs nav..

par taam L297/298 - ideaals [vieniigais] risinaajums zemomiigu stepperu gadiijumaa.
ja ir augstomiigie stepperi, var lietot jaunaakus [ar mosfet izejaas] un mazaak karstoshus chipus.
minisolji [veelams - mikro] - must have. 
ieskrieshanaas/bremzeehana - must have.

p.s. usb to hvz kaads protokols kiti ir nopeerkami/dabuujami [ja pasham slinkums ar usb cahakareeties - nav taa patiikamaakaa lieta], ir arii pIC ar USB supportu..

----------


## Vinchi

Kā sanāk ja Step/Dir taisu uz ATmega16, cik saprotu steperis tad vadās ar diviem vadiem?

Signāla ilgums ko padod uz soļa ir tik milisekundes cik ilgs ir signāls no LPT?

Droši vien iekš MCU ir jāuzraksta softs ar halfstep, vai halfstepam nav kādas negatīvas īpašības piemēram solis vājāks?

----------


## kaspich

fail.
half step ne. skati/lasi par mini/mikro soljiem.
nu, par lpt jau izteicos  ::

----------


## moon

Vinchi a tev mikro soli vispar ir vajadzigi?

lpt prieksh steperu vadiibas ir pats vienkarshakais un piemerotakais savienojuma veids un tas ka tas ir aizvesturiigs nav nekaads argumets to nelietot.

a kadu galu galaa mikreni tu taisies lietot? es tev ieteiktu pamekleet kadu risinajumu visvienaa, kas saprot step/dir signalu, tad nevajadzes nekadu mcu un mazaaks darbs bus jaiegulda.

----------


## Epis

nu ir jau noperkāmi USB CNC kontrollieri kur ir tākā iepriekš jau minēja 


> no PC caur normalu interface [usb, piem.] tiek padotas komandas, like: beigu koordinaates, aatrums, akseleraacijas parametri.
> atpakalj tiek sanjemti: pozicioneeshanas sensoru signaali, apstiprinajumi/kljuudas.


 un viss atkarīgs kādu performanci vēlas no tās sitēmas, priekš Vinchi mazā cnc būtu OK, bet pašam no 0 ko tādu uztaisīt kautvai primitīvā līmenī nav viegli, jo bez pašas PCB plates ar kādu USB mikreni PIC,AVR, utt.. ir arī jāraksta kompja CNC softs, G-koda interpretātors utt..
Varbūt kāds zin vai EMC2 ir izlaidis kādu USB porta draiveri, ar jaunu komunikācij protokola standartu, kur varētu savu usb dzelzi pieslēgt otrā galā ? 

galvenā ir kompja programma, ja to nevar uzdrukāt tad nekas tur nesanāks, un es to nevarēju, un joprojām nevaru, un man kautkā slikums ņemties un emc2 linuxu tur hakot.

----------


## kaspich

pag, varbuut es neko nesaprotu, bet man ir dazhi jautaajumi:
1. kas tad taa par sheemu, kur ir procis un 4gab. tie 293 draiveri? pastaisiita? pasha programmeeta?
2. ja taa manuaalaa dalja straadaa [kaa veelies], tad kaapeec taada globaala neizpratne par pamatlietaam?

manuprat, KONCEPTUALI logjiski - tam vecajam briinumam klaat USB/IR to I2C/SPI moduliitis, datus procii iekshaa, un neliels softa upgrade.

par mikrosoljiem uzdotais jautaajums, skjiet, nav iistajam uzdots. cilveeks tak ieprieksheejaa postaa par pussoljiem jautaaja  :: 

par lpt un citaam teezeem. pamattema: kam/kaadam noluukam shis produkts? ja normaalai lietoshanai/komercizpildijuma/pretenzijaam uz kaut ko 21.gadsimta liimenii - atkriit. ja vnk paraadit - reku man te 2 steperi grozaas un 14gadnieku aciis ieraudziit bijiibu - deres kaut uz serkocinjiem, kaut ar mikrosleedziem imiteets interfeiss  :: 

blja^, epis izpiegoja manu domu  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Kā jau teicu jautājumi man tādi primitīvi jo nēesmu galīgi interesējies par CNC. Nebija vienārši skaidrs ar kādu signālu parasti vada CNC no LPT.

Man jau plate ir gatava ar MCU tā ka vienkāršākais variants šķiet uzrakstīt vienkāršu Step/Dir.

Ok paldies pat ieteikumiem, tālāk jau tikšu galā  ::

----------


## kaspich

Tu tak pat neieklausijies tajos ieteikumos  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Ieklausijos gan Kaspich uzzināju kas ir Step/Dir kādi softi ir. Un ka ar USB lpt pāreju nekas nedarbojas.

Shēma ar 4x L293 ir mana zīmēta un programmēta šaubos vai ir daudz cilvēku kueriem vajag manuālu CNC  :: 

Likt tagad usb mikrokontrolleri pilnīgi nav jēga jo man pret LPT nekādu aizspriedumu nav. Jo no flopijiem saskrūvētais CNC nav arī nekāds komercprojekts  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, ok, es moska nemaaku skaidrot..
ok, protams, Tu taisiisi, kaa pats uzskati par vajadziigu, bet:
pc portus pa tiesho driigljaa totaali laameri. nevienaa projektaa, kur kaads kaut ko rubii, shaadi varianti cauri neiet. taadi tiek nocirsti saknee.
par tiem minisoljiem - ne velti piemineeju. 
minisolji+skseleracija+lokala steperu kontrole. to - nekaadi caur lpt pa tiesho.
tikai minisolji + pakaapeniska akseleraacija/bremzeeshana nodroshinaas PLUUDENU/AATRU poziicijas sasniegshanu. esoshajaa situaacijaa - Tu zaudee atrumaa [vismaz 5..10X] bez minisoljiem, bet bez bremzeeshanas+minisoljiem taa galva 'pusstundu' shuupojaas, kamer var ko filmeet/focheet..
uz ko veersts mans monologs - tiks buuveets pilnigs meesls [koncepta un arhitektuuras zinjaa], kuram.. nu, Tu neguusi nekaadu pienesumu. ne projektam, ne sev pasham. vnk saakums bija daudz nopietnaaks.. taapec man taada vilshanaas..  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sākšu ar pašu vienkāršāko variantu, ja vajadzēs pēc tam tad kaut vai vadāmu caur internetu  ::

----------


## Vikings

Kaspich, moš Tu neesi informēts, bet priekš CNC vadīšanas ir vairākas izplatītas programmas, kuras visas standarta gadījumā strādā caur LPT un uz kontrolieri dod Step/Dir signālus. Ja doma ir pamēģināt tikai principu un LPT nav apgrūtinājums, tad kādēļ gan ne? Protams, ja grib tomēr pieturēties pie cilvēcīgām tehnoloģijām ir jāizmanto USB vai pat kas specifiskāks, tomēr tas rada apgrūtinājumu - vai nu jāraksta USB softs vai jāpērk gatavs kontrolieris.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, moš Tu neesi informēts, bet priekš CNC vadīšanas ir vairākas izplatītas programmas, kuras visas standarta gadījumā strādā caur LPT un uz kontrolieri dod Step/Dir signālus. Ja doma ir pamēģināt tikai principu un LPT nav apgrūtinājums, tad kādēļ gan ne? Protams, ja grib tomēr pieturēties pie cilvēcīgām tehnoloģijām ir jāizmanto USB vai pat kas specifiskāks, tomēr tas rada apgrūtinājumu - vai nu jāraksta USB softs vai jāpērk gatavs kontrolieris.


 es vnk meegjinu puksteet par tehnologjiski/konceptuaali pareiziem risinaajumiem. nu, mok kaadadm aizkjeraas, mok kaads augs [profesionaali]. vnk, ja/kad es ko taisu [paarvaru slinkumu], tad taisu liimenii. un taapeec man gruuti saprast - nafig paarbaudiit principu. meedz buut taa, ka pamatlietas nedarbojas?  :: 
nu, piem. - steperi negriezhas?  ::

----------


## Epis

> es vnk meegjinu puksteet par tehnologjiski/konceptuaali pareiziem risinaajumiem. nu, mok kaadadm aizkjeraas, mok kaads augs [profesionaali]. vnk, ja/kad es ko taisu [paarvaru slinkumu], tad taisu liimenii. un taapeec man gruuti saprast - nafig paarbaudiit principu. meedz buut taa, ka pamatlietas nedarbojas? 
> nu, piem. - steperi negriezhas?


 par dažādiem cnc vadības konceptiem, sākot no USB līdz PCI32, PCIe, izmantojot gan MCU,fpga variantiem vari palasīt manu DIY CNC kontrolliera topiku, tur esu mēginājis vairākus variantus, un fantazējis, apskatījis man liekās ka visas iespējamās kombinācijas un versijas, katrai savu + un -.

ja ir kādas jaunākas idejas, tad padalies, jo reāli tehnologijas visu laiku mainās, un katru gadu situācija ir savādāka, paverās jaunas iespējas !!

----------


## jeecha

Epis, da neko tu nemeegjinaaji-  tu vienkaarshi paaris gadus nodarbojies ar oraalo masturbaaciju. Bez rezultaata. Bez nevienas sapraatiigas un jaunas idejas.

kaspich, puksteet par konceptuaali pareiziem risinaajumiem sheit buutu pilniigi lieki - runa iet par "CNC iekaartu" kas sastaav no 3 floppy galvu biidiishanas mehaanismiem. Un jautaajums ir kaa taadu piespraust pie PC, izmantojot iekaartai adekvaatus liidzekljus. Tas noziimee ka super duper CNC kontrolieris par 1000 baksiem nederees. Taapat nederees super duper pashtaisiits kontrolieris jo iekaartu gribas piesleegt shodien, nevis peec 5 gadiem kad buus uzrakstiits kods mikrokontrolieriem un plug-ins gatavai CNC vadiibas programmai (piemeeram EMC plugins kas runaa mikrokontrolieri) vai arii jauns CNC vadiibas softs.

Vinchi, cik saprotu tev tiem L293 draiveriem kaadreiz klaat jau bija kautkaads mikrokontrolieris kas vinjus vadiija. Sanaaks leetaak un pilniigi adekvaati konkreetajai iekaartai. Lai saprastu STEP+DIR ieejas tev papildus vajadzees 6 input pinus (3x STEP+DIR ieejas)... un pavisam nedaudz koda. Ja kontrolierim pietruukst pinu, iespeejams var nooptimizeet - uz katru motoru tev iisteniibaa ir nepiecieshamas tikai 4 izejas - 2xENABLE un 2xDIR jo otru DIR paari tu vari ieguut ar invertoru. Taatad kopaa pavisam 6+12=18 pini uz 3 motoru vadiibu.
Par microstepping pagaidaam labaak nespringsti - lai parotaljaatos ar iekaartu piesleegtu PC tev tas nav vajadziigs, vismaz ne pagaidaam. Pilniigi pietiks ar pus-soljiem - neliels jaudas zudums pus-solja poziicijaas pret "maigaaku" kustiibu un nosaciitu papildus izshkjirtspeeju ir sapraatiigs kompromiss, kas atshkjiriibaa no microstepping ir pavisam triviaals realizaacijaa (google stepper half-stepping).
Mikrokontrolierim algoritms pavisam triviaals (vienai asij):
1) interrupts uz STEP ieejas paareju (vienaa virzienaa, pienjemsim LOW->HI);
2) atkariibaa no DIR staavoklja paarejam uz naakamo vai ieprieksheejo izeju staavokli (ar half-stepping kopaa izeju staavoklji ir  :: .

----------

